
"Mgt Team has over 40 yrs experience managing wireless stores", REALLY? - tonylxc
https://www.crowdfunder.com/progressive-wireless
======
tonylxc
"Mgt Team has over 40 yrs experience managing wireless stores"

Seriously, 40 yrs of wireless store management?? Was there any consumer facing
wireless service back in 1976? I'm confused.

As far as this article says, ([http://mashable.com/2014/03/13/first-cellphone-
on-sale/#QX95...](http://mashable.com/2014/03/13/first-cellphone-on-
sale/#QX95.vNjTaqM)), the first cellphone on sale was in 1984 and it cost
$3,995. I wonder if there were already "wireless stores" that needed to be
managed whatsoever at that time.

~~~
flukus
Portable house phones have been around for quite a while, walkie talkies even
longer. Car phones have been around since 1946:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_phone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_phone)

~~~
tonylxc
This is off the point. And I'm not questioning the fact either.

------
flukus
You should read further down the page:

>Management Team

> The Company's President was recruited by Cricket Wireless after recently
> selling his exceptionally run 34-store Sprint dealership. He has an MBA and
> over 16 years of experience in the wireless industry. Between the officers
> and board members, the team has over 40 years combined experience in the
> wireless industry and over a century of business management experience.

10 people with 4 years experience == 40 years of experience.

~~~
tonylxc
Alright, this is really funny. Do 10 people each with 4-year experience really
add up to "40-year experience"? I don't think so. I think this is just kind of
a joke.

What would you think if Google (now Alphabet) said their management team had
over 100 years of experience? (not carefully calculated, but you can do the
math if you like :))

They should be more honest than using such gimmicks.

~~~
flukus
Yes, of course it's marketing BS, but it's a common expression.

